# April Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet



## JollyJack

Hi everyone,

Just a reminder that spring is in the air  

It won't be long until the April Motorhome Show Rally at The Bath & West Showground, Shepton Mallet, Somerset. 

Following on from the success of the April show there last year this promises to be a great weekend !

Advance booking closes March 25th so please don't leave it too late to book.


----------



## LadyJ

Come on you lot lets be having a few more of you joining JollyJack (Bob & Andrea) and CatherineandSteve at Shepton in April its there first time marshaling at a show well JollyJack's first time and we want to give them something to do :lol: 

Last year we had a smashing time with the weather being sunny.




Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

Is it me or are the numbers very low for this show :?:


----------



## Mike48

It would be helpful if the heading actually stated when in April the show is.


----------



## tattytony

gelathae said:


> It would be helpful if the heading actually stated when in April the show is.


I am sure it states the dates on the rally page :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

tattytony said:


> Is it me or are the numbers very low for this show :?:


Hi Tony

Numbers are down for all the shows so far this year  I think folks are saving there money or there are too many shows :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

LadyJ said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or are the numbers very low for this show :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tony
> 
> Numbers a down for all the shows so far this year  I think folks are saving there money or there is too many shows :roll:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

I think too many shows at Shepton Jacquie :roll:


----------



## oldenstar

I do intend to go although only 5 days after returning from Spain

However it would be interesting to see an Exhibitors list for this year.

As far as I can see Stone Leisure only list exhibitors at LAST years show.

Are they pushing the envelope too far, or is it me and there IS a list of 2011 exhibitors

Paul


----------



## clianthus

Hi Paul (oldenstar)

I have e-mailed Stone Leisure to ask if they have an up to date Exhibitor list for the 2011 show and if so could they update the website.

I'll let you know what they say when they come back to me.


----------



## JollyJack

It's nice to see some response to my first ever posting as a marshall!
    Thank you everyone.

Come along the sun will shine and it will be a brilliant weekend. 

First time we went to Shepton it was in a January and we had a great weekend and even changed our van - completely unplanned and got a brilliant deal!   

Not only that: we met some really nice people and made some new friends for life


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Stone have updated there website today to include the exhibitors now
but there will be more added before April as many of the traders leave it to the last minuet to book :roll:

Exhibitors List

Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

I'm all booked in and paid for :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

tattytony said:


> I'm all booked in and paid for :wink:


Well done Tony we win one then we lose one :roll: :lol:

Come on you lot lets be having a few more of you joining JollyJack & CatherineandSteve at Shepton

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

I guess the more we get signed up the more traders will be likely to come :!: :!:


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Is the MHF's area on grass or hardstanding this year? If its on grass do they have a means of extracting you from a muddy area should you get stuck?

I don't much like going on grass before May as it will most likely be soft and at 5000kg we have the potential to get stuck easily.

Other wise considering attending

Andy


----------



## LadyJ

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Is the MHF's area on grass or hardstanding this year? If its on grass do they have a means of extracting you from a muddy area should you get stuck?
> 
> I don't much like going on grass before May as it will most likely be soft and at 5000kg we have the potential to get stuck easily.
> 
> Other wise considering attending
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

MHF will be on our usual hardstand pitch so no chance of sinking 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still plenty of room at Shepton for at least 40 more of you 8O 

Just add yourselves to the rally listy and get booking with Stone Leisure

Shepton Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Several still unconfirmed on the rally list have any of you now booked with Stone Leisure?

motorhomer2
Pollydoodle
KENNYJAY
mushy
Bubblehead


Room for plenty more of you to join the gang at Shepton




Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Jacquie

Leaving booking until the last minute in case our van is in 'hospital'

Dont want to pay and find we haven't got a vehicle


----------



## LadyJ

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Leaving booking until the last minute in case our van is in 'hospital'
> 
> Dont want to pay and find we haven't got a vehicle


Ok Sheila no problem thanks for letting us know, hope its nothing to serious with the van

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Don't forget folks, that Shepton's not far from Street and that's a good place for a spot of retail therapy at the shoe outlet and others


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi,

This is a reminder that the Shepton Rally will be here sooner than you think. It would be nice to have as many people as possible.
There is lots to do, apart from looking at motorhomes that is. There is a bus that goes into Wells, the bar will be open in the evening and if the weather is nice we will have a little get together sometime over the weekend.

Cheers C&S


----------



## frankcoffi

*Shepton Rally*

Well that's me booked and paid for,do I receive tickets through post or is the E-Mail sent to me from stone leisure my Ticket ? Sorry first time booker


----------



## clianthus

*Re: Shepton Rally*



frankcoffi said:


> Well that's me booked and paid for,do I receive tickets through post or is the E-Mail sent to me from stone leisure my Ticket ? Sorry first time booker


Hi francoffi

Thank you for booking to camp with us at this show. I have confirmed your booking on the MHF list and Stone leisure will send your tickets through the post.

Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,
Just a little reminder there is just over a couple of weeks left to get your tickets so you can camp with MHF, would be nice to see a few more of you :wink:   

Cheers C&S


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I have a couple of things to sort out this week and as long as they are sorted we should be able to attend Shepton. 

I will let you know..... :wink: 

Keith


----------



## CatherineandSteve

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I have a couple of things to sort out this week and as long as they are sorted we should be able to attend Shepton.
> 
> I will let you know..... :wink:
> 
> Keith


Cheers Keith :wink:


----------



## JollyJack

*Shepton Mallet April*

We have been Spring cleaning the van today - time to get ready for Shepton !

Weather will be superb and this is the place we usually change the van - bargins galore - we are counting the days.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again - the more the merrier!


----------



## clive1821

Booked and paid for as well....


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

There you go!

Tickets booked and paid for! :wink: I hope the weather is as kind as it was last year.  

Keep smiling

Keith


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

Still 5 unconfirmed on here can the following folks let us know if they have booked yet please

Motorhomer 2
Pollydoodle ( we know why )
Kennyjay
Mushy
Bubblehead

Booking closes soon, be nice to see a few more of you........... :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## LadyJ

Only 10 days left now folks for booking Shepton and still a few unconfirmed on the rally list





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

According to Stone Leisure we now have 15 booked so could the rest of you PLEASE GET BOOKING.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

According to Stone Leisure we now have 15 booked so could the rest of you PLEASE GET BOOKING. If you are no longer intending on going please let me know so I can remove you from the rally list.

We do have room for plenty more though so come down to Shepton and join JollyJack & CatherineandSteve



Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks everyone who have responded to my pm's: appreciated.

If you haven't I'd love to hear from you: time is getting short to get the discount folks!

Anyone else interested in Shepton ? It will be a great weekend


----------



## LadyJ

Folks still showing unconfirmed are

motorhomer2
Pollydoodle
KENNYJAY
Bubblehead

You only have to *25th March* in which to book which is just a week from today.

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Those who have paid up should now be getting their tickets for the show! Ours came today  The show is looking good.

Still a little time to get in there for the discount but you'll have to be quick  we are running out of time...........


----------



## tattytony

I got my ticket a few weeks ago  8)  :wink:


----------



## CurlyBoy

tattytony said:


> I got my ticket a few weeks ago  8)  :wink:


....and me :? :?

curlyboy


----------



## JollyJack

We live out in the sticks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## piinch

looking forward to hopefully warmer weather then chepstow
in my new van


----------



## JollyJack

Hi everyone Shepton's getting closer and we are on the last few days. 

It would be so, so nice to see a few more vans! 
We have a reasonable attendance but there's space for more....
So get booking to get your discount before it's too late - shut down is 25th March.

Please see below the plan of the site. We are in our usual spot - very close to all the action.   bottom centre Road 3


----------



## bazzeruk

We are coming to the show but MH will be at the doctors! Is it a good show for accessories?


----------



## CatherineandSteve

bazzeruk said:


> We are coming to the show but MH will be at the doctors! Is it a good show for accessories?


Hi bazzeruk,

It depends what you are looking for but there is a broad spectrum of traders that are attending.
Do pop over to the MHF rally and say hi :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

We (that is Jollyjack & I) thought that it might be a good idea if we had a bit of a get together on Saturday morning. Bring your own coffee and we will supply a few biscuits. 

We thought that we could do our bit for the Motorhomefacts charity and have a raffle. If anyone has got anything that they would like to donate for a prize we would welcome it with open arms.

Cheers for now C&S


----------



## tattytony

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We (that is Jollyjack & I) thought that it might be a good idea if we had a bit of a get together on Saturday morning. Bring your own coffee and we will supply a few biscuits.
> 
> We thought that we could do our bit for the Motorhomefacts charity and have a raffle. If anyone has got anything that they would like to donate for a prize we would welcome it with open arms.
> 
> Cheers for now C&S


I'll bring a case of Echo Falls Californian rose wine 8)


----------



## JollyJack

The Shepton Show is looking better by the minute!
If we can also do our bit for Mesothelioma UK: our very worthy chosen charity then that will be brilliant.. we'll bring some prizes too..


----------



## LadyJ

*ONLY TODAY & TOMORROW now folks left to book with Stone Leisure*

Still some unconfirmed on the list have you now booked?

motorhomer2
Bubblehead

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We (that is Jollyjack & I) thought that it might be a good idea if we had a bit of a get together on Saturday morning. Bring your own coffee and we will supply a few biscuits.


I'll bring some apple cake!!


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Pollydoodle said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We (that is Jollyjack & I) thought that it might be a good idea if we had a bit of a get together on Saturday morning. Bring your own coffee and we will supply a few biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring some apple cake!!
Click to expand...

Well folks it will be worth coming to Shepton just for Pollydoodle's famous Dorset apple cake :wink: :wink:


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Pollydoodle we'll look forward to that !

 

Anymore coming? Weather's looking good there's just time to get the discount :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

*ONLY TODAY & TOMORROW* Left in which to book with Stone Leisure to camp with us at Shepton

Oh doh im going to miss me apple cake  can someone bring a piece to me on there way home :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

*Not long left for pre-booking..*

Anyone else coming you may just make it if you are *quick*


----------



## CatherineandSteve

LadyJ said:


> Oh doh im going to miss me apple cake  can someone bring a piece to me on there way home :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Sorry Jac you have to be in it to win it.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Is no-one else going to join Motorhomefacts at this show?

We still have room for a few more but *booking closes tonight.* Have a look what's on at the show:

http://www.stoneleisure.com/april-leap-into-spring-2/

Then put your names on our list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=307

Book with Stone Leisure today and join JollyJack, CatherineandSteve and the rest of the MHF members for a weekend at Shepton Mallet.


----------



## clianthus

Club pre-booking for this show is now CLOSED.


----------



## JollyJack

Andrea and I, (JollyJack) are off to Shepton later today and looking forward along with your other marshals (Catherineandsteve) to seeing everyone.

If anyone is arriving late in the day Thursday/Friday/Saturday
could you let us know please. 

Contact number text or phone whilst we are at the show will be 0771 5825128

We'll have internet access but it might be 'iffy'


----------



## JollyJack

We are now at Shepton. Internet access good at the moment.
Those arriving Thursday will be directed from the gate straight down road 4. 
At the very bottom of road 4 turn right and we are immediatley on the left. 
Usual pitch.
Those arriving Friday onwards will be directed from the gate via road 1 round the back.


----------



## brens

Have a good time all,we are popping into the show on our way to Cornwall I have a couple of bits for the raffle so will look out for you.brens


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks brens that's kind of you we will look out for you.


----------



## frankcoffi

*Gates closed*

I shall be leaving Andover and hope to get there about 7pm Thursday,do they shut the gates and if so what time,regards Frank.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi, I have paid for camping from tonight. unfortunately due to (I don't like using 4 letter words on here!) work I will not be able to get away until tomorrow. 

Keep some apple cake for me! :wink:  

Keith


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

*Re: Gates closed*



frankcoffi said:


> I shall be leaving Andover and hope to get there about 7pm Thursday,do they shut the gates and if so what time,regards Frank.


Frank, I am sure one of the marshals will answer you message when the get a chance although from memory I think they use a holding area after 9pm so you should be fine.

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Gates closed*



frankcoffi said:


> I shall be leaving Andover and hope to get there about 7pm Thursday,do they shut the gates and if so what time,regards Frank.


Hi Frank

The main gate is manned 24hrs although if you are late you will be parked in a holding bay till the morning if this happens please let JollyJack (Bob) know so he is not sitting up all night waiting for you.

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Keith,Frank & Jacquie for your messages. 
Sun's now out here in Shepton 
Our mobile is 0771 5825128


----------



## Pollydoodle

*Shepton Mallett -April*

Home safe & sound (well it is only 20 miles!)

Just to say a big thank you to Jolly Jack (Bob & Andrea), Steve & Catherine for their excellent marshalling skills, making a great weekend.

I think we all had a good time, unlike many of the trades people!

Mod note

Moved to the original Shepton thread


----------



## frankcoffi

*Shepton Rally*

I'm home safe as well,hope I didn't wake anyone up when I left just after 8am.If I did sorry,at least you had time for breakfast.Thanks to Bob, Andrea,Steve and Catherine who helped us Rally Virgins.Hope to see some of you again at Newbury.


----------



## tattytony

Home safe and well van cleaned for peterborough but we do live only 40 miles away :lol: 

Many many thanks to Bob, Andrea, Steve and Catherine for all the work and effort they have put in for this show :wink: 

We enjoyer the show spent a few quid too


----------



## clive1821

We have just arrived home safe and well, thank you Bob & Andrea, Steve & Catherine for all the hard work and makeing us all very welcombe.

Clive & Di


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Another happy camper home safe and sound. :wink: 

Another thank you to the marshals, very well done! :wink: 

Keith and Ros


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

Thank you all for coming, another successful weekend, hope you all enjoyed yourselves and your wallet isn,t to empty :roll: :lol: :lol: 
It was nice to meet a few new faces and hope we see you in the future, and finally a big THANK YOU to you all for donating to the raffle and also digging deep in your pockets to raise £103 for this years charity :cheers: 

Cheers for now C&S


PS forgot to say THANK YOU to Sheila for the supply of apple cake :wink:


----------



## JollyJack

Just a note to echo the comments of CatherineandSteve  thanks everyone for joining us at Shepton and helping to make our first marshaling experience an enjoyable one.  

Yes the apple cake was much appreciated. Thank you Sheila.

Thank you also, on behalf of this years charity, for being so generous.


----------



## silkcut1105

*shepton rally*

hi got home ok ,thanks to all the marshalls and the young lady who supplied the apple cake it was fab and please post reicipe for it ,and big thanks to clive and di for helping me with awning and also ken and his lovely wife for last nights good night in club ,hope to see u all soon .


----------



## Dinks123

Stuart and Cath....that is what mates are for.....had a great weekend!


----------



## Pollydoodle

*Re: shepton rally*



silkcut1105 said:


> and the *young * lady who supplied the apple cake .


Silkcut, 'young' lady - I love you forever :lol:


----------

